# Natural/Rustic Campsites?



## PaperCat (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello! I want to make a natural/rustic themed campsite but I am in need of inspiration. Anyone have screenshots of their campsite with a similar theme? 

Thanks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 29, 2017)

It's kind of what I am going for, but it's still a WIP as I build my amenities up and decide on which ones I want to display permanently. I don't have any pics, but feel free to check it out! Friend ID: 4692 5128 603 (If we're already friends I'm Kaydee on there)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm gonna bump this up because I want inspiration for natural/rustic campsites too  Mine is like a modern natural campsite at the moment? I'm playing around with a lot of styles but you could check out mine if you want. My Friend ID is 4291 9731 540. I'll add you too Kaydee


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 7, 2018)

ooh the rustic themed amenities are cute i'm trying to get a cute and rustic theme so i'd love to see some people's rustic campsites if someone has one


----------



## procyonlotor (Jan 8, 2018)

This is my basic theme! I tweak it every now and then. My PC FC 6804 7326 979 if anyone wants to check it out, otherwise I can see if I can grab some screenshots sometime.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 8, 2018)

I currently have a Natural/Rustic theme at my campsite if you'd like to take a look:

In-game name: *KozZo* 
Friend ID:* 8559-3859-557 *


----------



## Mistletoe (Jan 9, 2018)

Following...


----------

